# I hate Windows 10 Mail. What is the best email software?



## Robert_G (Feb 9, 2020)

I am NOT looking for an email or internet provider. I have one.
I want a premium 'Email Software' that I can Pop and Imap to with my current provider. I don't care if I have to pay for the software.

'Mail' for Widows 10 sucks. For some reason, emails disappear after 3 months. The settings are so restrictive...you can't customize the settings much at all. I feel that it babysits me. So much software these days in 'dumbed down' and therefore not customizable. 
There has to be a good old school type email software out there. I can't seem to find any though. They all want to integrate with Windows....and do everything for me. Why can't there be stand alone programs that just install and let me do the rest?


----------



## W Ackerman (Feb 9, 2020)

"Best" is subjective, but you should check this one out. I've used it for years:









The Power Email App


Postbox is the power email app for busy professionals, like you.




www.postbox-inc.com


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 9, 2020)

W Ackerman said:


> "Best" is subjective, but you should check this one out. I've used it for years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks really good and has a free trial. I think I might just download this tomorrow and try it out.
$49 for a perma-licence is a good price too.


----------



## utopia (Feb 9, 2020)

Spark?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 9, 2020)

Thunderbird never let me down in all these years 








Thunderbird — Make Email Easier.


Thunderbird is a free email application that’s easy to set up and customize - and it’s loaded with great features!




www.thunderbird.net


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 9, 2020)

utopia said:


> Spark?



Not sure how the 'credits' work


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 9, 2020)

Just installed 'Thunderbird'.
So simple...and so free...and so customizable..love it.
It's old school. I should have made this topic years ago.

Thanks.


----------



## todo10 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mailbird


----------



## utopia (Feb 9, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Not sure how the 'credits' work


I’m not sure what you mean. Spark is a cross-platform email client. What credits are you referring to?


----------



## d.healey (Feb 10, 2020)

I've used Thunderbird for years but recently switched to claws-mail. Both are excellent.


----------



## gordony (Feb 11, 2020)

I can highly recommend EM Client. I'm using the free version which has many customisation options.








eM Client - Email Client and Calendar Software for Windows and Mac


This free email client should be installed on your desktop. eM Client is just great.



www.emclient.com


----------



## tack (Feb 11, 2020)

Myself, I'd just be thrilled about a self-hosted webmail solution that didn't suck (where suckage is measured against Gmail capabilities). I've gone back to Roundcube since they released 1.4 but really it's just the least of the bad.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 11, 2020)

utopia said:


> I’m not sure what you mean. Spark is a cross-platform email client. What credits are you referring to?



Each level has a different price and gives you more 'credits'. ....but no explanation of what the credits mean. Its on their main page of choices


----------



## Quasar (Feb 11, 2020)

d.healey said:


> I've used Thunderbird for years but recently switched to claws-mail. Both are excellent.


For me, Thunderbird = email client. But only lately I haven't been able to trust the updates from breaking either the calendar sync or the profile switcher addon, so I may give this a trial. First I've heard of this, thanks.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 11, 2020)

Quasar said:


> For me, Thunderbird = email client. But only lately I haven't been able to trust the updates from breaking either the calendar sync or the profile switcher addon, so I may give this a trial. First I've heard of this, thanks.


Claws-mail doesn't have a good calendar so I use a separate one.


----------



## utopia (Feb 11, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Each level has a different price and gives you more 'credits'. ....but no explanation of what the credits mean. Its on their main page of choices


Are we talking about the same app?








The best email client for iPhone, iPad, Mac, Windows and Android | Spark


Spark helps you take your inbox under control. Instantly see what’s important and quickly clean up the rest.




sparkmailapp.com




As far as I know there’s only free and premium plans and I never had the need to go premium which has features for teams and businesses.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 15, 2020)

I don't know if it's the best, but i'm happy with Thunderbird: it's free and open source, it accepts plugins, never bothers you with version compatibility issues, and doesn't get in the way of email backup and restore.


----------

